# General > Upcoming Events >  Taupo NZDA Prize shoot this Saturday 6th November

## Woody

Please tame a look at this link.
https://nzdataupo.org.nz/events-2/

----------


## chainsaw

only wish I could ... the red witch wont let us out  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Woody

The weather was kind.
The dozens of attendees were friendly.
The organisation and conduct of the 4 position vraded and hunter class competitions was spot on.
The mix of competitors ranged from pre teen males and females through to an old national champion of 83 years of age and all ages and genders inbetween.
The bbq wad great.
The prize table and sponsership was awesome. Nobody walked away emptyhanded.
Additionally three valuable drawn spot prizes at days end. One of them was a GPO scope valued over $1200. The two others were also high value.
The range was in great shape too.
All in all a very pleasant day hosted by Taupo Branch NZDA.
Ha ha though; top A grade shooter Brenda Perry of Rotorua Branch sorted out the rest of us once again  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

